# progesterone injections - insomnia



## stumpy_UK (Aug 5, 2011)

hi.

i am on prontogest 100 inj and we initially started it about 10pm each night and still do it then.

i am sleeping REALLY badly (waking between 1 and 3 and then i am lucky if i doze til 4.30 but then that's it).

i know things are a bit stressful at the moment, but it's ridiculous.  i am wiped out. could it be the progesterone and would i be better moving the time of injection to the morning?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I can't find an actual figure for when IM progesterone in oil reaches a peak level in the blood stream. It says that it forms a depot, which normally suggests that the absorption is very slow and for a long time. You don't normally get a huge peak from a depot injection.

Progesterone can cause insomnia. You could try taking it earlier to see if this makes a difference, but from my experience of even using cyclogest pessaries three times a day for the first trimester and then ongoing pregnancy, insomnia is the norm. Some say it is nature's way.

I used to find that warm milk with vanilla essence before bed would help me have a more restful night, at least until I had to get up to go to toilet  

Congrats on the BFP and I truely hope you have a safe and successful 9 months....... don't expect to have another full night's sleep for about 5 years


----------



## stumpy_UK (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh thank you, Holly, that's really helpful. 
I might move it a little earlier in the evening. And a nice hot milk 

And congratulations xxxx


----------

